# IBC 2015 Smoke curtains at elevator openings required when not opening to a corridor?



## Karo Wheeler (Aug 12, 2020)

I have a 6-story R-2 building and we are not required to provide enclosed elevator lobbies because we are fully sprinklered.
We are providing smoke curtains where the elevator doors opens to a rated corridor to comply with corridor continuity (section 1020.6). My question is whether I need to provide a smoke curtain in those areas where the elevator opens to a non-rated space, e.g.:
- a partial basement that is just one large back-of-house area for the hotel that does not include a rated corridor 
- at the rooftop level where the elevators open to a small vestibule that leads to the outside. that vestibule is not rated but acts like a non-rated elevator lobby.

I would think that I don't need to provide smoke curtains here, but am not sure if I need to provide the smoke curtains to comply with another code section that I might miss.
Thank you!


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2020)

Welcome

Which Year edition of IBC?


Give it a day or two for great answers


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2020)

I don’t think they carry a fire rating


https://assets.smokeguard.com/web/t...1136_2020.pdf?mtime=20191004173021&focal=none


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2020)

Check this thread, especially the last answer


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/elevator-door-fire-rating.27237/


----------



## steveray (Aug 13, 2020)

Seems like another sprinkler gimme....


----------



## Karo Wheeler (Aug 13, 2020)

the project is permitted under IBC 2015.


----------



## Karo Wheeler (Aug 13, 2020)

cda said:


> Check this thread, especially the last answer
> 
> 
> https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/elevator-door-fire-rating.27237/


I check the thread and it says:
"Elevator doors are typically rated for 1-1/2 hours per UL 10C, which covers 2-hour-rated hoistways. The issue is that they are not sealed for smoke leakage. Only doors within fire-rated corridors and smoke barriers are required to meet smoke and draft control requirements. The only reason you would need to add anything to an elevator entrance is to provide smoke and draft control without the addition of an elevator lobby or pressurization per the exceptions to Section 3006.3.".

This answer makes me think that on those levels where the elevator DOESN'T open to a fire rated corridor, I WOULD NOT need to provide a smoke curtain?
I don't need to provide elevator lobbies in this project because we are fully sprinklered...


----------



## Karo Wheeler (Aug 13, 2020)

cda said:


> I don’t think they carry a fire rating
> 
> 
> https://assets.smokeguard.com/web/t...1136_2020.pdf?mtime=20191004173021&focal=none


Yes, I suppose my question was more related to IBC 2015 section 716.5.3.1 Smoke and Draft Control. And if that applies to elevator openings that open to non-rated spaces.


----------

